# AKFF Bash Currawong Beach 2008?



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll still be in on this one Occy.

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I would love to have another stay there before it closes its a great place.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

any excuse for a weekend away sounds good to me. I also have access to a boat which could be used to ferry people/gear/yaks across from Palm Beach if required.


----------

